# Best Route From Bronx to Midtown?



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm a daily commuter on my freewheeler from the Bronx (right around the zoo/botanical gardens area) to my job in midtown, near Bryant Park. I'm looking for the best route to get down there and come back. Currently, I go down Crotona until I reach Crotona Park S, where I turn right until it dead ends at 3rd ave. Now, here is where I have some problems because 3rd ave technically doesn't have any bike lanes, so I'm not 100% comfortable here. I go south on 3rd ave for a bit until I hit 149, turn right, and go across the 145 bridge (again, no bike lane) until I reach 145th street. Continue until I turn left on Convent Ave, then right on 133, down until I hit the Hudson Greenway. Cruise down the greenway for several miles until 44th street, where I turn and go until 7th ave, turning right to turn left very shortly afterwards on Broadway, which gets me pretty close to my destination.

My question for y'all is what could be improved on this ride? I don't like the 161 bridge, I tried taking Columbus Ave until 9th Ave and I really didn't enjoy the traffic, and I tried going down the east side via the Bobby Wagner Walk, but I really didn't like this way (construction, lots of cobblestones, etc). Any suggestions? Distance isn't an issue, as long as I'm moving (i.e. minimal traffic).


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

See:

NYC DOT - Bicycle Maps


should be a helpful guide.

instead of 3rd ave, there's Park Ave you can take.

Then 138th to Willis, cross the Willis Ave bridge, and then decide from there... hit up Central park, then battle the streets to Bryant park


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. 

My problem with Park Ave is that southbound ends about 1/2 way towards the bridge, and I don't like going against traffic. I take Park Ave pretty much for my entire ride back north, though.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*been wanting to bike it to work to trade center but can't find a desirable route also*

kahrpistols:
I too live near you (near Pelham pky & dyre #5) and have been wanting to bike it to work to the trade center but can't find a desirable route.

Google maps tells me to hoof it down the Grand Concourse and then over to Yankee stadium and over a bridge I never heard of, "Macomb's dam Bridge" and then to the west side. None of which seems like a pleasant ride. I wish there were a rail trail  It will be a 17 mile ride for me and I would really like to do it.

there was a fella I met on the tour de Yonkers a year back who rides every day from Yonkers to mid town but I didn't pry him for his route. 

I may try this on Friday because I am off and wouldn't mind seeing if it is a viable route.

Click the first link and it will show you the first route and the second is modified with your route down Crotona at G-maps.

https://goo.gl/maps/rpaxAQVqNg42


https://goo.gl/maps/JdsGKs6Qjj92


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

Actually, I found hands-down the best way about a week or so ago. I go west on Fordham Road until it hits University Heights bridge and turns into 207th St, then a left onto Broadway, right on to Dyckman St, and viola, Henry Hudson Greenway! Although this way does add a mile to my route, it takes less time to ride, unless I take it easy, in which case it takes a similar amount of time (hey, exercise an extra mile for the same amount of time? I'm down).


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kahrpistols:
Are you sure this is best? Biking up that hill on Fordham looks like suicide. I drive it sometimes rush hour mornings and its scary. Its soooo busy and is there even a bike lane?

I have maped out what you propose here:
https://goo.gl/maps/CrCDqZ8zKv52

However, I do think you are right in that crossing on the University hts bridge is best so that you can jump on the greenway quickest and Fordham will get you there. Its just the though of a trip up Fordham is bothering me and makes me very reluctant.

With that said/vented, tomorrow I will be trying this out for first time because you have brought this subject up and I have really been wanting to do this for a long time now. Its an hour and a half on the subway or 1hr 45 min by bike, according to google maps .

One final question: do you get on the greenway at the end of Dykman that takes you directly along the water or do you go up Riverside drive to the greenway? Because according to the map, the path along the river ends around 187th st. never mind I think you just left that part out.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Guys... That Fordham hill is kinda suicidal, I mean, you're dealing with Gypsy cabs and all that mess..... However, the route kahrpistols suggested makes sense. I'd probably go straight across the 207th bridge, Blast west bound, and down to Dyckman, which leads you to the West Side highway, and there is the Waterfront greenway (however, I read somewhere that people on bikes were being jumped when it was a bit dark here, as there are some pretty obscure areas). As for the other route chriscc63 mentioned, crossing Macombs Dam bridge, is ok, just as long as there isn't a Yankess game... lol, However, Grand Concourse can be sketchy due to traffic flow. I haven't been in NYC since Oct 2010, so things may have changed.... I know that the new speed limit is 25 on local streets. I used to live in Jackson Heights (Queens), and would ride across the 59th st bridge into manhattan at times, getting to the bridge was a bit scary, as there is ALWAYS a traffic jam in Queensborough plaza. My last apartment was close to Fort Tryon Park, I used to just jump down broadway, stay to the right, and pray that the gypsy cabs wouldn't hit me.. LOL


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Diopena1: I am glad I am not the only one who see's it that way and thanks for the warning about Dyckman after dark.

Kahrpistols:

Thank for bringing this topic up because today I made the treck. 1.5hrs and 18miles later I made it to my office exactly as planned. I am sorry I hadn't done this sooner because I haven't done much ridding this whole summer.

I followed your "Hands down the best route" as an attack plan but made a minor change that benefits me and hopefully you will too. In order to avoid the Fordham _hill_ and _traffic _ dangers from the botanical garden I went up Bedford ave to Grand Con. then to Sedgwick to University bridge. there was some traffic to deal with but far less and hardly noticed any hill.

https://goo.gl/maps/VtBj8StbfZS2


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

chriscc63 said:


> Diopena1: I am glad I am not the only one who see's it that way and thanks for the warning about Dyckman after dark.
> 
> Kahrpistols:
> 
> ...


Not a problem! Another Scary/Fun hill is Kingsbridge heading towards Riverdale... That sucker is STEEP! I figure anyone can easily hit 40-50mph down that one... but, traffic, and the road conditions would make me be cautious.... I did it once in my old mountain bike, and it was ok... the discs were hot when I got to the bottom though LOL.


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

*Thanks!*



chriscc63 said:


> Diopena1: I am glad I am not the only one who see's it that way and thanks for the warning about Dyckman after dark.
> 
> Kahrpistols:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! Yeah, that Fordham hill is pretty bad. (Sorry for the delayed response, work has been keeping me away from my computer.) I'll give the route you suggest a shot tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. It adds a mile to my trip but I don't mind if it can be the difference between avoiding that hill & being potentially hit and being safe.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Opps, map not accurate*



kahrpistols said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Yeah, that Fordham hill is pretty bad. (Sorry for the delayed response, work has been keeping me away from my computer.) I'll give the route you suggest a shot tomorrow and we'll see how it goes. It adds a mile to my trip but I don't mind if it can be the difference between avoiding that hill & being potentially hit and being safe.


For some reason my map wasn't exactly what I said, it missed Sedgwick and I meant to go up 198th to avoid traffic but went up Bedford accidently and it sucked with traffic and only slightly still better than Fordham.

I am so sorry I did not bike to work today for the second time because my #5 train was soooo delayed yet again.:mad2:

today would have been perfect to ride in and Tomorrow is going to be the last nice day for biking.:thumbsup:


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

I tried the route today but I didn't much enjoy it, nor find it all that different from the Fordham hill. It's a bit quieter but it elongates how long you're on city streets. I find that the bus lane (at least until it disappears) on Fordham help to mitigate any serious trouble. As for how nice today was ... it really was perfect weather for a ride.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

K.P.
My intention was to _avoid_ busy streets and so I feel this alternate route does that. I don't claim this route to be golden, you have already presented that!

Today I also rode in again and had the wind against me the whole way down the Hudson river. It was horrible to have seasoned riders pass me by.
Look forward to bumping into you on the trail one day.
Chris


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

Yup, your route does avoid busy streets nicely. I wish there were a more direct option, maybe south, that paralleled Fordham so that we could avoid doing a large loop just to avoid one street. 

What time are you usually on the greenway?


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Considering that I have only done this twice already, I usually cross the University Hts. Bridge at 8:30, just as the rowing team passes beneath, so I guess this puts me on the Hudson trail 8:40. When I ride next I will make a note of here and when. However, I need to get to this point earlier because I get to work late with this schedule, I will try to get the bridge by 8:15 and trail by 8:30 latest. what about you.

That Northerly wind was a killer and really sapped a lot of my time/ energy the whole way down the river side

I was very surprised to see how many other bike commuters there were on the trail and it was worthy of a picture.

I plan on trying to make this more of a regular ride, weather permitting, maybe twice a week. Tuesdays and Thursdays if I get a ride in over the weekend and Mons, Wed, Fri, if I don't. This is wishfull thinking but I am going to try to be regular about it. I will try and go Monday or tues.
See you then


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

chriscc63 said:


> Considering that I have only done this twice already, I usually cross the University Hts. Bridge at 8:30, just as the rowing team passes beneath, so I guess this puts me on the Hudson trail 8:40. When I ride next I will make a note of here and when. However, I need to get to this point earlier because I get to work late with this schedule, I will try to get the bridge by 8:15 and trail by 8:30 latest. what about you.
> 
> That Northerly wind was a killer and really sapped a lot of my time/ energy the whole way down the river side
> 
> ...


I'm usually out on the bridge by 8:10 and on the trail by 8:15. That wind can sometimes really kill me too, but I look at it as extra calories burned .


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

I may have found a better route than my current 207 bridge one: Take the Washington Bridge about 1.5 miles south of the 207 Bridge. After work today I'm going to try it out. 

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/40....3a5878168823e!2m2!1d-73.945763!2d40.85038!3e1

It's about the same distance as the 207 route (0.1 mile shorter or so for me), but it avoids that Fordham Hill that we're not so comfy with, and it also avoids that dark area on the Greenway after the bridge exit, where others have mentioned that bikers were getting jumped. Also, it avoids that 188th St hill from Grand Concourse to Webster Ave -- I don't like riding the brakes like I have to on that hill. I don't like how the new route is ~4.3 miles of city vs ~3.4 miles, but it looks like it may be much safer.


----------



## kahrpistols (Sep 26, 2015)

Please do not try the route I tried above: IT SUCKS!!!! Holy crap, it's terrible. Google shows the bridge between Manhattan and the Bronx as having a bike path, but it's the sidewalk and it's only about 2.5' wide, which isn't nearly wide enough. I took forever to get across that bridge because of slow pedestrian traffic. Also, I didn't feel safer at all because Tremont is pretty hectic as well.


----------



## chriscc63 (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't been on in a while but I wanted respond with a "LOL".
thanks for the alternate and the warning.


----------



## BigDaddyShane (Nov 3, 2015)

This is pretty much the route I used to take in reverse when visiting friend in the Bronx


----------

